# Amilo M740X - Suspend to RAM

## amne

Um den Amilo M 7400 - Konfigurationsthread nicht zu verunstalten habe ich einen eigenen Thread zum Thema Suspend to RAM aufgemacht, eventuell ist er auch für nicht-Amilo besitzer interessant.

Ich habe hier ein Amilo M7405, das aber in weiten Teilen (ipw2200 statt ipw2100 ist glaube ich der einzige Unterschied) mit dem M7400 baugleich ist.

Ein einfaches echo -n "mem" > /sys/power/state hat bei mir von Anfang an funktioniert, allerdings bliebt das Display nach dem Aufwachen schwarz. 

Irgendwie bin ich auf vbetool gestossen, dessen Version 0.2 sich mit dem Patch hier sogar kompilieren lässt. Ebuild gibts scheinbar noch keinen, wenn sich jemand berufen fühlt: Danke im Voraus.

Primitivversion:

```
./vbetool vbestate save > foo

echo -n "mem" > /sys/power/state

./vbetool vbestate restore < foo

```

und danach sollte es schon einigermassen funktionieren. Bei mir machte noch die USB-Maus Probleme, daher habe ich alles USB-bezogene von [*] auf [M] umgestellt bzw ehci-hcd (braucht man anscheinend eh nicht einmal) komplett entfernt. Wenn man die Module vor dem Suspend noch mit rmmod entfernt und danach in der richtigen Reihenfolge lädt gibts kaum mehr ein Problem:

```
chvt 1

rmmod usbhid uhci_hcd

./vbetool vbestate save > foo

echo -n "mem" > /sys/power/state

./vbetool vbestate restore < foo

modprobe uhci_hcd               

modprobe usbhid            

chvt 7

```

Anmerkungen/Probleme:

Wie man am ./vbetool sieht habe ich hier kein make install gemacht und auch foo ist vielleicht nicht optimal.  :Wink: 

Manchmal raucht xorg-x11 nach dem Suspend ab - habe aber noch kein Muster ausfindig machen können.

Reset/Poweroff funktionieren bei mir nach dem Suspend nicht mehr.

edit: Achja, Kernel: gentoo-(dev-)sources 2.6.11-r4 - falls jemand nachsehen will: hier

edit2: Habe noch chvt1 und chvt7 am Anfang/Ende hinzugefügt. Wenn man auf diese Weise zuerst auf die Konsole schaltet scheint xorg (zumindest in den 5 Versuchen gerade jetzt) nicht mehr abzustürzen.

edit3: Jemand hat sogar schon ein Ebuild für vbetool geschrieben: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=82325

----------

## DiGiT79

ich kann mich auf den kopp stellen....

bei mir bleibt trotz vbetool der screen nach dem aufwecken schwarz  :Sad: 

----------

## Anarcho

Das werde ich doch gleich mal probieren, wenn ich zuhause bin.

Aber ich habe da noch eine Frage: Was verwendet ihr zum Aufwachen? Auf Tastatur reagiert es nicht, und wenn ich den Powerknopf drücke, hatte ich (zumindest einmal) das Problem das auch der ACPI-Event des PowerKnopfes ausgelöst wurde und der Rechner dann runtergefahren ist.

Ansonsten kann man ja mit echo "USB1" > wakeup auch sagen das er auf USB aufwachen soll, aber dann reicht es nicht aus wenn ich nen Mausklick mache, ich muss den USB-Stecker ziehen, dann wacht er auf.

Wie macht ihr das? Alle mit dem Powerknopf? Vielleicht habe ich auch ausversehen 2-mal draufgedrückt. Werde das wohl nochmal testen müssen.

----------

## DiGiT79

ich hab ganz normal nur den powerknopf gedrückt.... laut den LEDs wacht er dann auch wieder auf.... jedoch halt mit nem schwarzen screen... und dann hilft nur rein reboot bei mir

----------

## amne

Anarcho: Ich drücke den Powerknopf. Acpid habe ich nicht in Verwendung, daher kommt sich auch nix in die Quere.

DiGiT79: Hab leider auch keine Idee, warum das bei dir nicht will. Ich würde mal via ssh einloggen und dann dort auf Suspend gehen, vielleicht lässt sich da ja was herausfinden.

----------

## DiGiT79

ich hab ab heute ne woche urlaub! da hab ich zeit zum testen  :Smile: 

ich werds nachher erstmal lokal testen , aber ohne X.

Vielleicht sieht man da dann auch schon mehr

----------

## Anarcho

Aber mit acpid kann ich auf die anderen Sondertasten Zugriff erlangen. 

Z.B. hat mein Laptop einen "CPU Power" Knopf (der leuchtet sogar blau wenn er an ist!) womit ich so den speedfreqd ansteuern kann (oder was auch immer ich will). Ebenso den Standby-Knopf und der Powerknopf hat dann auch ne Funktion.

Wenn suspend-to-ram funktioniert wird das wohl so aussehen:

Powerknopf: Suspend-to-Disk

Suspendknopf: Suspend-to-RAM

CPUPowerknopf: Wenn nicht an, dann speedfreqd -p performance, sonst speedfreqd -p powersave (oder dynamic, mal sehen)

Wobei noch lieber wäre mir 

Suspend-to-RAM beim LID-SHUT, also wenn man das Display runterklappt.

Aber ich hätte auch gerne das es wieder angeht wenn man das Display wieder hochklappt, aber das wird wohl nicht gehen.

Ach ja, und das normale Standby geht garnicht (also echo 1 > /sys/power/state)

Edit:

Mit folgendem Script bekomme ich es ans laufen:

```
#!/bin/sh

rmmod uhci-hcd

rmmod usbhid

vbetool vbestate save > /tmp/vbestate.bak

chvt 1

echo -n "mem" > /sys/power/state

vbetool vbestate restore < /tmp/vbestate.bak

rm /tmp/vbestate.bak

vbetool dpms on

modprobe uhci-hcd

modprobe usbhid

```

Aber leider nur einmal. Beim zweiten mal sehe ich folgendes im Log:

```
Stopping tasks: =================================

 stopping tasks failed (1 tasks remaining)

Restarting tasks...<6> Strange, knodemgrd_0 not stopped

 done

```

Kann damit einer was anfangen?

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

GEIL!

Habe gerade "Software Suspend 2" in meinem Kernel aktiviert. Soetwas geiles habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen! Das System ist sowohl bei Shutdown als auch beim booten erheblich schneller. Und mein mc ist auch gleich wieder so da wie ich ihn verlassen habe - geil geil geil!!!!

Leider funktioniert es noch nicht mit X - aber nach 5 Minuten sollte man noch nicht aufgeben.  :Wink: 

Mfg Hilefoks

EDIT: Sorry für diese überschwängliche liebesbezeugung!  :Embarassed: 

EDIT2: Amilo M 7400,  Kernel 2.6.11-love2.

EDIT3: Mensch ist das einfach. Suspend to Disk läuft mit den Scripten aus hibernate-script. Wenn ich nun meinen Power-Button drücke wird der Rechner in den Suspend-to-Disk gefahren. Und selbst X überlebt es!

----------

## Anarcho

Also läuft bei dir Suspend-to-RAM? 

Beinhaltet swsus2 auch Suspend-to-RAM? Lohnt sich da das Kernel-patchen?

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Beinhaltet swsus2 auch Suspend-to-RAM? Lohnt sich da das Kernel-patchen?

 

swsu2 ist der "normalen" swsu Implementierung nicht unähnlich. Allerdings bittet es für meine Zwecke einiges mehr. Auf [1] findet man die Dokumentation und unter dem Menüpunkt Fetures auch eine gegenüberstellung von swsu und swsu2. Es lohnt in meinen Augen auf jeden Fall den Kernel zu patchen bzw. die love oder mm (die habens glaube ich auch) zu nehmen.

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Also läuft bei dir Suspend-to-RAM?

 

Nein, ich konfiguriere i.M. noch Suspend-to-Disk aus und versuche alle möglichen Szenarien zu durchlaufen. swsu2 kann sowohl Suspend-to-RAM als auch Suspend-to-Disk (und Suspend-to-File geht auch). Aber Suspend-to-Disk ist für mich einfach wichtiger - und macht das booten auch noch schneller  :Wink: 

Mfg Hilefoks

EDIT: Ach - mit den hibernate-scripten (im Portage) braucht man übrigens keine eigenen Scripte mehr erstellen um Module vor einem suspend zu entladen, externe Platten zu unmounten etc.. Alles das steuert man über eine einzige config Datei. In der kann man alles mögliche Einstellen... dazu mehr auch unter [1]. Oh, noch was - die hibernate-scripte sind sowohl für swsu als auch swsu2 (und noch mehr?).

[1] http://www.suspend2.net/

----------

## Hilefoks

@amne

 *amne wrote:*   

> ... alles USB-bezogene von [*] auf [M] umgestellt bzw ehci-hcd (braucht man anscheinend eh nicht einmal) komplett entfernt. Wenn man die Module vor dem Suspend noch mit rmmod entfernt und danach in der richtigen Reihenfolge lädt gibts kaum mehr ein Problem...

 

1. Ich würde dir die hibernate-scripte empfehlen.

2. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist das ehci-Modul doch für usb2 Support. Also braucht man ihn doch auch wenn man z.B. externe Festplatten betreiben möchte?!

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## vmk

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wobei noch lieber wäre mir 
> 
> Suspend-to-RAM beim LID-SHUT, also wenn man das Display runterklappt.
> ...

 

Klar geht das. Einfach das Skript unter /etc/acpi/events/lm_lid . Das wars  :Smile: 

----------

